# Exempt Drill and Training Form - Merged



## lagacer (26 May 2005)

Hi I joined the res last week and I'm suppose to do my BMQ/SQ this summer my question is if I get a internshipe that start in september am I allow to continue when I get back .. the internship is in brezil and i don't want to miss the chance and its 6 month so I woudln't miss the next summer BIQ .. I want tho know if I'am allow to continue next summer or if I have to quit then rejoine in march

tanks


----------



## chrisf (26 May 2005)

Your recruiter is the best person to talk to about this.

That being said, yes, it's possible to get a six month LOA, but your unit may not send you on BIQ the summer immediately following if you haven't been parading/training all winter.


----------



## BKells (26 Feb 2006)

I'd like to get some information on EDNT. I searched through the QR&Os, CFAOs and DAODs and couldn't find anything to help me (as well as searching these forums).

What's the policy on it? What is it? What does it stand for? How are you placed on it, how long can you be on it, what are the stipulations?

Thanks.


----------



## Haggis (26 Feb 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> I'd like to get some information on EDNT. I searched through the QR&Os, CFAOs and DAODs and couldn't find anything to help me (as well as searching these forums).
> 
> What's the policy on it? What is it? What does it stand for? How are you placed on it, how long can you be on it, what are the stipulations?
> 
> Thanks.



It's actually ED and T - Exempt Drill and Training.  It's the Reserve equivalent of taking a leave of absence from a civvy job.  Anyone can ask for ED&T.  If you cannot parade for 30 days or more, apply in writing through your chain of command.  This will prevent you from being posted NES (Non Effective Strength).  You can be exempted for up to a year.


----------



## BKells (27 Feb 2006)

Any link to official policy?


----------



## Haggis (27 Feb 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> Any link to official policy?



Start here: (from http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/2004_admhrmil_e.asp?section=4&cat=4)

3.8 Exempt Duty and Training (ED&T) 

Administrative procedures are detailed at ref B; 
A mbr of the P Res, CIC or att mbr from the Supp Res may apply for ED&T. In any 365 days period it may be granted as follows: 


up to 90 days, by the Commanding Officer (CO); 
from 91 to 180 days, by the immediate higher HQ to the unit (Brigade or equivalent); 
from 181 to 365 days, by the Area HQ or equivalent; and 
for periods in excess of 365 days, by a Commander of a Command or their designate for that purpose. 

For all other Res F sub-components or Group Principals and Primary Reserve lists, the approving authority is the officer with powers and jurisdiction of an officer commanding a command for the specific Res F sub-component or Group Principal, or their designate for that purpose. Only exceptional circumstances will be approved. 

All requests shall be in writing through the chain of command prior to the ED&T start date. Except in exceptional circumstances, such as emergencies that cause the mbr to be absent for more than 30 days, requests shall not be approved/granted retroactively;

ED&T shall not be used to avoid the administrative requirements of dealing with a mbr who is non-effective; and 

Except for maternity/parental (MATA/PATA) leave purposes, ED&T does not count toward qualifying svc for promotion, incentive pay, Canadian Forces’ Decoration or clasp, or the Reserve Force Retirement Gratuity (RFRG).


----------



## Gasmonkey (30 Jul 2006)

Im going to be leaving the country for a couple years and a warrant on my recent course mentioned something about a secondary reserves, (I think thats what he called it), where you can retain all your qualifications for 2 or 3 years or something, but not parade or anything. Can anyone tell me what this is called, and some more information?

Thanks.


----------



## darmil (30 Jul 2006)

You can go EDAT(excused drill and training)Go and speak to someone at your OR or armoury support centre they will have all the info you need.


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jul 2006)

Its called the supplementary ready reserve (which is something completely different from ED&T), but again you would need to speak to your clerks and CofC.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Jul 2006)

You may not find support for *Exempt Drill and Training* because that holds a position in the unit.  It also takes a high level of authority for approval.

APPENDIX 1 TO ANNEX A
NDHQ INSTRUCTION ADM(PER) 2/93
ADMINISTRATION OF CLASS A RESERVE SERVICE FOR MEMBERS OF THE PRIMARY RESERVE, CANADIAN RANGERS AND ATTACHED MEMBERS OF THE SUPPLEMENTARY RESERVE
http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0293_AppxA1_e.asp



> EXEMPT DRILL AND TRAINING
> 
> 23. All members of the Primary Reserve may be granted exemption from Cl A Res Svc as follows:
> 
> ...



You may want to consider a transfer to the *Supplementary Reserve*

Supplementary Reserve
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5002/4_e.asp



> Overview
> 
> Purpose
> 
> ...


----------



## tannerthehammer (9 Jun 2007)

Can I apply for a CT from Res to Reg while on ED&T?

Also, Can I apply for an educational reimbursement (ILP) while on ED&T?
If I am allowed to apply for the educational reimbursement while on ED&T, can I receive the money while on ED&T?

Thanks


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Jun 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Can I apply for a CT from Res to Reg while on EDNT?
> 
> Also, Can I apply for an educational reimbursement (ILP) while on EDNT?
> If I am allowed to apply for the educational reimbursement while on EDNT, can I receive the money while on EDNT?
> ...



Took me a minute - but I think you are referring to Excused Drill and Training (ED&T)?

I don't know the answer to your questions, just wanted to clear up any confusion.


----------



## tannerthehammer (9 Jun 2007)

Yes Roy  my bad


----------



## medaid (9 Jun 2007)

Sure, there's no reason why you can't apply for a CT during ED&T. The one has nothing to do with the other.
The other is um a little questionable, but I don't see why not, if you've put in good service prior to your ED&T. You can receive your money when ever your money comes through. My buddy got his after he released  still GTG.


Hope that helps man.


----------



## exgunnertdo (11 Jun 2007)

From CBI 210.801 (Education Reimbursement - Primary Reserve):


> a member is entitled to the reimbursement of 50% of education expenses, ... if ... the member was not at any time during the academic year in which the required courses were completed ... on leave without pay and allowances under article 16.25 ( Leave Without Pay and Allowances ) of the QR&O, other than maternity or parental leave



(the ... represent stuff I deleted cause it wasn't relevant)

I believe ED&T is a type of LWOP.  My interpretation - if at any time during your period of studies that you are requesting a reimbursement you go on ED&T, sorry, no reimbursement.  You can apply, sure, but you need to be effective (parading) during the course of study.

...about the CT issue, I seem to recall that one of the soldiers in my former reserve unit had to come of ED&T to do a CT, but I'm not sure.  If that's the case, you may be able to break up your ED&T - ie come off ED&T to start the CT, go back on while the CFRC is processing, then come off ED&T to clear and complete the CT.

Good luck.


----------



## old man neri (13 Jun 2007)

I did my entire CT to the regs while on ED&T. However I was strictly told that if I want tuition reimbursement I must be effective strength for the reimbursement period. So if, lets say, you were effective strength in 2006 and wanted to apply for reimbursement for that year now, while on ED&T, there should be no problem. If you were on ED&T in 2007 and want to apply for reimbursement for that year.....no dice. That is my understanding of the matter.


----------



## tannerthehammer (14 Jun 2007)

old man neri said:
			
		

> I did my entire CT to the regs while on ED&T. However I was strictly told that if I want tuition reimbursement I must be effective strength for the reimbursement period. So if, lets say, you were effective strength in 2006 and wanted to apply for reimbursement for that year now, while on ED&T, there should be no problem. If you were on ED&T in 2007 and want to apply for reimbursement for that year.....no dice. That is my understanding of the matter.



Awesome that suits my situation perfectly...I was effective strength this year but may be applying for ED&T to finish off my last year of university


----------



## Christine (23 Aug 2007)

hey guys, just a question regarding taking a leave of absence. I am reserves now and need to take a leave of absence for about 6 months for personal reasons. Am I required to provide a reason to my unit for the leave? or can I just put in a request without providing a reason. 

thanks


----------



## Donut (24 Aug 2007)

Well, as a supervisor I can say that I wouldn't forward a request for ED&T without a reason, because the first question my boss would as me is "what does she need it for?"

So, a little justification would go a long way.


----------



## medaid (30 Aug 2007)

In turn as what PMT said, I wouldn't approve and recommend/fwd said request without a reason. Now, if you're uncomfortable with writing it down on paper, you can talk to your CoC directly. Sometimes it's allot easier to do it in person, vice a piece of paper. Not saying that a written document is not needed, just that I personally would have questions to ask. Instead of sending the request up and down the chain a few times before I got my answer, I'd rather just get it off the first time.

Hope it helps.


----------



## tannerthehammer (20 Sep 2007)

Hi I need the form for Exempt Drill and Training and I don't have access to DIN or any other military database that isn't public.  If someone could post it or email it to me that would be great.  Thanks alot..


----------



## navymich (20 Sep 2007)

You actually don't need the DIN for many administrative items.  Check out  this thread  for some great links for future use.

As for your ED&T question,  this  is the only reference I could find at the moment.



> EXEMPT DRILL AND TRAINING
> 23. All members of the Primary Reserve may be granted exemption from Cl A Res Svc as follows:
> 
> up to 180 days in any 365 day period, by the CO; and
> ...



I could not find a form of any kind.  From previous experience, I have seen this requested by request form and/or memo after which the BOR will ensure that you fill out all applicable paperwork.  It is possible this has changed though or I am incorrect.  I will keep looking and in the meantime somebody else may be around that can help further.  I also suggest that you contact your supervisor as they should be key in helping you with this process as well.


----------



## exgunnertdo (20 Sep 2007)

IIRC - the form we used in my reserve days was from either Brigade or Area Directives, therefore what form you use will depend on where you work.  You'll need to contact someone from your unit.  They may be able to email you an e-copy of whatever form is the appropriate one for you.


----------



## PO2FinClk (21 Sep 2007)

The APM-245 is only accessible through the Baseline, link found on Rules, Orders & Directives page.

Am at home so link to provide.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (21 Sep 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> You actually don't need the DIN for many administrative items.  Check out  this thread  for some great links for future use.
> 
> As for your ED&T question,  this  is the only reference I could find at the moment.
> 
> I could not find a form of any kind.  From previous experience, I have seen this requested by request form and/or memo after which the BOR will ensure that you fill out all applicable paperwork.  It is possible this has changed though or I am incorrect.  I will keep looking and in the meantime somebody else may be around that can help further.  I also suggest that you contact your supervisor as they should be key in helping you with this process as well.



Just to set things right, the ref you used for the information regarding ED&T was linked to a superseded instruction(ADM HR 2/93) and is no longer current.  The proper instruction for Reservists is CMP Instr 20/04 with the latest amendment 4 dated 10 Aug 07.  One of the significant changes is that the CO can only approve up to 90 days ED&T.  This is an excerpt from the instr:

3.8  Exempt Duty and Training (ED&T) 
a.	Administrative procedures are detailed at ref B; 
b.	A mbr of the P Res, CIC or att mbr from the Supp Res may apply for ED&T.  In any 365 days period it may be granted as follows: 
(1)	up to 90 days, by the Commanding Officer (CO); 
(2)	from 91 to 180 days, by the immediate higher HQ to the unit (Brigade or equivalent); and 
(3)	from 181 to 365 days, by the Area HQ or equivalent;
(4)	for periods in excess of 365 days, by a Commander of a Command or their designate for that purpose.  For all other Res F sub-components or Group Principals and Primary Reserve lists, the approving authority is the officer with powers and jurisdiction of an officer commanding a command for the specific Res F sub-component or Group Principal, or their designate for that purpose. Only exceptional circumstances will be approved.
c.	All requests shall be in writing through the chain of command prior to the ED&T start date. Except in exceptional circumstances, such as emergencies that cause the mbr to be absent for more than 30 days, requests shall not be approved/granted retroactively;
d.	ED&T shall not be used to avoid the administrative requirements of dealing with a mbr who is non-effective; and 
e.	Except for maternity/parental (MATA/PATA) leave purposes, ED&T does not count toward qualifying svc for promotion, incentive pay, Canadian Forces’ Decoration or clasp, or the Reserve Force Retirement Gratuity (RFRG).

The link to the form for requesting ED&T is below.  I believe it is only accessable through the DIN:
http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DHRIM/mhrrp/Ch19/engraph/ANNA_e.dot


----------



## tannerthehammer (21 Sep 2007)

Yes this is the form I need...Can someone who has access to the DIN please email it to me?

Thanks



			
				Aerobicrunner said:
			
		

> Just to set things right, the ref you used for the information regarding ED&T was linked to a superseded instruction(ADM HR 2/93) and is no longer current.  The proper instruction for Reservists is CMP Instr 20/04 with the latest amendment 4 dated 10 Aug 07.  One of the significant changes is that the CO can only approve up to 90 days ED&T.  This is an excerpt from the instr:
> 
> 3.8  Exempt Duty and Training (ED&T)
> a.	Administrative procedures are detailed at ref B;
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Sep 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Yes this is the form I need...Can someone who has access to the DIN please email it to me?
> 
> Thanks



Why not ask your OR/Section Commander for the forms?


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 Sep 2007)

Can I apply for a commission in PRes (NCM-Officer) while on ED & T?  Or would I have to come off the ED & T...My BC wasn't certain...

Thanks


----------



## tannerthehammer (5 Oct 2007)

Ok so I have recently been promoted on paper, received mail from NDHQ with my new rank on it but I have yet to receive my new rank slip-on pinned on my chest yet and probably won't for sometime as I am on ED & T but I still keep in contact with my CoC...

My question is when I am emailing or corresponding with my CoC should I use my new rank in the correspondance or use my former rank as they haven't officially given me the slip on?

Thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Oct 2007)

When you e-mailed your regimental contacts, as it seems that is how you keep in the loop, what do they say?

Otherwise, maybe show up and give the rank a whirl.  It will do wonders for curiosity and ego.....

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Oct 2007)

The document authorizing your promotion is not the same as being promoted, it authorizes your CO to promote you (assuming no conditions have changed that he may have to seek its reversal).  I would suggest you ask your contacts if they can identify a convenient time for you to visit the unit for the formality of having the slip-on "pinned on your chest".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2007)

Like M O'L says 'until it's given to you, you ain't got it'. I first have trouble seeing how someone on ED&T gets promoted. Promotions are given on merit, performance and qualification. The first two cannot be gauged while you're on ED&T. Given everything else, if you want the rank, it's incumbent on you to accept the responsibility and do the job. If you can't do the job, you don't get promoted. 

Go back to work and do the job you're expected to do, at the level you have attained. If you can't do that, you shouldn't be entitled to the promotion.


----------



## PO2FinClk (5 Oct 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I first have trouble seeing how someone on ED&T gets promoted. Promotions are given on merit, performance and qualification. The first two cannot be gauged while you're on ED&T. Given everything else, if you want the rank, it's incumbent on you to accept the responsibility and do the job. If you can't do the job, you don't get promoted.


I am unsure on how this applies to Class A's, but from DAOD 5023-2:


> A current annual physical fitness evaluation with a pass rating achieved no more than one year (365 days), or an incentive exempt pass rating achieved no more than two years (730 days), prior to the effective date of a promotion, in accordance with promotion policy in applicable CFAOs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2007)

PO2FinClk,

Yes, the PT test is a requirement, even on Cl A. 

I don't know about other units. In our world the promo starts with the SSM saying your ready. With all the requisites, Xpres(or BFT), course, time, merit, etc. It then goes through a vetting, OC, Adjt, RSM, CO, et al. If at anywhere along the line someone doesn't figure it's time (with substantiation), the process stops. Unless the CO signs off, I don't know how it can happen. Even from Tpr to Cpl, where nothing but time & quals is involved, it still takes the CO's sign off, so far as I know. If anyone knows of another way, feel free to let us know.


----------



## dynaglide (5 Oct 2007)

Forgive my ignorance.. ED&T?


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Oct 2007)

dynaglide said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance.. ED&T?


Excused Drill and Training

Essentially, his unit has given him time off.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2007)

*E*xcused *D*rill & *T*raining. It means you're not parading, showing up, working at the Unit, in uniform, nada. You're on vacation from the military. Normally due to school or work, and normally for a six month period, although it can vary dependent on the circumstance.


----------



## dynaglide (5 Oct 2007)

Roger that...thanks.


----------



## tannerthehammer (5 Oct 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> I am unsure on how this applies to Class A's, but from DAOD 5023-2:



In short, I have everything thing I need for my promotion already (quals & fitness test etc.) and did those quals before I went on ED & T...Everything has already been signed off by the CO and I receive mail with my new rank on it...Whether or not I deserve to call myself my new rank is irrelevant...I want to know what the rule is if I am corresponding with my unit?...Lately I have been using my former rank in emails with the BSM etc. but the Chieft Clerk calls me by my new rank so I'm kind of confused...


----------



## tannerthehammer (5 Oct 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> The document authorizing your promotion is not the same as being promoted, it authorizes your CO to promote you (assuming no conditions have changed that he may have to seek its reversal).  I would suggest you ask your contacts if they can identify a convenient time for you to visit the unit for the formality of having the slip-on "pinned on your chest".



I'm not allowed to do anything even remotely military while on the ED & T and that includes showing up in uniform and being given the slip on...


----------



## Haggis (5 Oct 2007)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed to do anything even remotely military while on the ED & T and that includes showing up in uniform and being given the slip on...



You could be promoted in the mess.  However, it would probably be encumbent upon you to buy a round to celebrate your newfound wealth.  ;D


----------



## Fancy Boots (22 Mar 2016)

Trying to find some more information on how long/how difficult it is for a reserve force member to be granted time off for personal travel or temporary out of country work experiences. I am ready to submit my application though am having some trouble getting answers to a few questions, this one being the most pertinent. 

I would like to be apart of the reserve force and would be able to meet the requirements of a reservist during regular life at this point. However one of my biggest passions and interests is travel (part of the reason the naval reserve appeals to me) and I aim to do a bit of it within the next 1-Forever (though probably unfeasible, I do admit) years. How would I avoid going NES and being asked to leave while still adventuring for a month or two every year? I would be able to work my travel times around exercises and courses so my time away from parading would be as minimal as possible. I have looked into this and found mixed responses on the matter, some saying its not generally a problem as long as your CoC is aware and has approved of your extended time away from the unit and others saying after a month or two you go NES regardless? 

Also, I have some temporary work/educational/travel opportunities overseas (the key word here being _temporary_) that may last up to 6 months. Is there any way that the military would allow someone to go away for work/education? Would I have to transfer to the supplementary reserve until my travel is over and then re-enroll? Not looking to become a huge administrative burden here, just wanting some solid advice on how things may be done and what is/is not feasible in the military's eyes. 

Please note that extended travel (like 6 months) would probably only happen once within 3 years (or longer) so I wouldn't be missing half the training year every year.


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca, Fancy Boots

From the "READ FIRST" http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html stickied thread on this Forum, which I am sure that you read first: "This section is for persons who have questions about _*joining*_ the Canadian Armed Forces, _*occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites*_. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. _*Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum*_ or the Forces.ca website for these answers."

There is information regarding this - and a ton of other things - elsewhere on the Site. The process is "Excused Drill and Training", or "ED&T".

Please explore the Site and read through some of the older threads. In doing so, you will likely find answers to other questions before you even think of them.

I will move this thread to an open forum later. Others can then be of more assistance, if you truly cannot find an answer.


----------



## DAA (22 Mar 2016)

Being a member of the Primary Reserves does involve a reasonable amount of commitment on your part to be an effective member of your chosen Reserve Force Unit.  The most important and time consuming portion of this, is the completion of both your BMQ, initial environmental training and initial occupation training which will take place during your first few years of service.  After that, it's only what you make of it.  

In instances where you are not able to parade on a regular basis and to prevent your Reserve Unit from declaring you NES (Non-Effective Strength) but where you wish to remain as a contributing and active member in the future, you can request "Exemption from Duty and Training" and return as an active member at a later date.


----------



## mariomike (22 Mar 2016)

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding it here for future reference.

I believe the correct term is now: Exempt Duty and Training (ED&T) 

Reserve Service and Travel/Extended Leave  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122495/post-1425192/topicseen.html#new

See also,

ED&T
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ED%26T&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=AaTxVpePN4aN8Qezo61I&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2016)

I've seen different words for the two first letters of the abbreviation over many years.

Hennyway, I've merged the two threads.


----------

